# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκούπα philips fc9170

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Η εν λόγο σκούπα δουλεύει κανονικά με την ρυθμιση (ποτενσιομετρο)στο φουλ αλλά μετά από κάποια λεπτά πέφτει η ισχύς της (φιλτρα ,σωλήνες) είναι καθαρά .Μέτρησα με μια συσκευή΄(μετρηση καταναλωσης ρευματος) που μπαινει στην πρίζα και μετά το φις της συσκευής , 16 με 17Αμπερ, ισχύς 3500w . διάβασα παλαιότερα ποστς , αρπαγμένος ο ροτορας του μοτέρ (βραχυκυκλωμένες σπείρες) ή να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην πλακέτα ρυθμιστή στροφών κτλ ΄;

----------


## diony

Δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορεί τόσα watt σκούπα οικιακή , αλλά νομίζω τραβάει αρκετά αμπέρ
Συνήθως έχουμε από 8 - 12 αμπέρ σε φουλ ισχύ 
Πιθανό να έχει πρόβλημα το μοτέρ

----------

FILMAN (22-02-16), vasilimertzani (19-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

2200w ειναι μεγιστο η σκούπα

----------

vasilimertzani (19-02-16)

----------


## diony

Ή το εργαλείο δε μετράει σωστά ή το μοτέρ έχει πρόβλημα
Αν κάνει φασαρία και σπινθηρίζει πιθανό το δεύτερο
Λύσε το προσεκτικά και κάνε έλεγχο στο συλλέκτη αν είναι καθαρός , αν έχουν τζόγο τα ρουλεμάν κ.λ.π. (βαλε και καμιά φωτογραφία καθαρή αν μπορείς)
*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ* Μην το τροφοδοτήσεις έξω με τάση , *υπάρχει κίνδυνος να τραυματιστείς*

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Το εργαλείο μαλλον λειτουργεί σωστα έχω μετρήσει άλλες συσκευές κ μου δείχνει εφικτά αποτελέσματα μάλλον μοτέρ πρέπει να ειναι δηλαδή γύρω στο 60ευρω ,

----------


## diony

Το γνήσιο κοστίζει και δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να αντικατασταθεί
Υπάρχουν και ιμιτασιόν , πολύ φτηνότερα αλλά κατώτερης ποιότητας συνήθως

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δηλαδή συμπερασμα σιγουρα είναι αρπαγμένο το μοτέρ κ γιατί πεφτει η ισχύς μετά από καποια λεπτά ,  λόγω αύξηση θερμοκρασίας ; καμμία ιδέα για μοτερ ιμιτασιον ή general use

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> κ γιατί πεφτει η ισχύς μετά από καποια λεπτά ,


Τα 16 αμπέρ τα μετράς και από την αρχή ακόμη? ή εμφανίζονται αργότερα. Τίποτα μυρωδιές καμένου παρατήρησες?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Μυρωδια καμμένου όχι ,  τα 17 αμπέρ προοδευτικά φτάνουν εκεί

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τώρα με ρύθμιση στο φουλ έκανε 2 μικρές βυθίσεις ισχύος κ σταθερα τώρα στα 1800 w δηλαδή λιγότερη από την ονομαστική των 2200w ,

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από την ερώτηση στο #4 έκανες τίποτα ? άνοιξες ? είδες? ... από πλακέτα μεριά το Triac / ψυχρές κολλήσεις τίποτα? / το φίλτρο Hepa εκτός αυτού του θαλάμου της σακούλας , έχει και ένα φίλτρο στην έξοδο του αέρα , το είδες και εκείνο?

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Επιχείρησα να την ανοίξω δεν μπόρεσα ,  το καπάκι που κρύβει την πλακέτα ανασηκώθηκε αλλά φοβηθηκα να ζορίσω καποια άλλα κλιψάκια καθόσον η σκούπα δεν είναι δική μου, το πισω φιλτρο ειναι καινουργιο το μοτέρ φαίνεται να είναι (καμουφλαρισμένο)με άσπρο πλαστικό

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Αν τα συμπτώματα προδιδουν καμμενα τυλίγματα στο μοτέρ δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνω ανασκαφή ,  γιαυτο ρωτάω η πλακέτα μπορεί να δημιουργεί όλες αυτές τις ανωμαλίες;ή πάμε για μοτέρ έστω κ μαιμουδίστικο τουτέστιν κινεζο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αλλά φοβηθηκα να ζορίσω καποια άλλα κλιψάκια καθόσον η σκούπα δεν είναι δική μου,


Άλλος ένας λόγος να μην φοβάσαι επειδή ΔΕΝ είναι δική σου ! :Tongue2: 



> Αν τα συμπτώματα προδιδουν καμμενα τυλίγματα στο μοτέρ δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνω ανασκαφή


Μόνο τα 16 αμπέρ προδίδουν κάτι , αλλά δεν είναι βάσιμο . Σου το είπαν παραπάνω ότι η συσκευή που μετράς μπορεί να είναι μάπα.
Τώρα αυτές οι 2 "βυθίσεις " που λες ότι κάνει μπορεί να είναι και τα καρβουνάκια . Γιαυτό σου είπαν να δεις αν σπινθηρίζουν.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Θα τρελαθούμε βρε παιδιά την ξαναέβαλα για κανά τέταρτο στο φουλ , σκουπισα κανονικά δούλεψε χωρίς βυθίσεις ισχύος στα 1850w σταθερά . Η συσκευή που πειραματίζομαι  δεν είναι μάπα μάρκα brunnestuhl , την δοκίμασα και αλλού με αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα . Τι να πω παιδιά σκοτεινές δυνάμεις . Θα παρακολουθήσω το φαινόμενο κ θα σας ενημερώσω .ευχαριστώ

----------


## FILMAN

Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό το όργανο μέτρησης δίνει σωστές ενδείξεις με κυματομορφές *τεμαχισμένου ημιτόνου;* Το ότι το διοκίμασες με μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως ή ένα μοτέρ χωρίς ρύθμιση στροφών και σου έδωσε σωστές ενδείξεις *δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα.*

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό το όργανο μέτρησης δίνει σωστές ενδείξεις με κυματομορφές *τεμαχισμένου ημιτόνου;* Το ότι το διοκίμασες με μια λάμπα πυρακτώσεως ή ένα μοτέρ χωρίς ρύθμιση στροφών και σου έδωσε σωστές ενδείξεις *δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα.*


      Το δοκίμασα σε τοστιερα, βραστήρα,τηλεοραση,φωτιστικό κτλ με αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα . Αν είχε σφάλμα στην σκούπα τότε θα είχε κ στις άλλες συσκεύες. Το παράξενο ειναι ότι σκούπα τώρα δουλέυει φυσιολογικά χωρίς βυθίσεις ισχύος κ στα 1850w σταθερά στην μέγιστη ρύθμισή της όπως προείπα ,  τι να συνέβει ;θάυμα

----------


## FILMAN

> Το δοκίμασα σε τοστιερα, βραστήρα,τηλεοραση,φωτιστικό κτλ με αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα . Αν είχε σφάλμα στην σκούπα τότε θα είχε κ στις άλλες συσκεύες.


Είναι λογική αυτή; Ποια από τις συσκευές που είπες περιλαμβάνει ή συνοδεύεται από dimmer; Δηλαδή με τη λογική αυτή, αφού έχω πιάσει από τη μύτη ένα μολύβι, ένα στυλό, ένα κατσαβίδι, ένα τρυπάνι, ένα σουβλί, μια βίδα και δεν έπαθα κάτι, άρα *μπορώ να κάνω το ίδιο και με ένα αναμμένο κολλητήρι!*

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Ενταξει κύριε φιλιππε ,  στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τι να το κάνεις το dimmer ,  η σκούπα έχει κ παίζοντας με αυτό αυξομειώνονται τα χαρακτηριστικά του ρεύματος ανάλογα ,  η ουσία του προβλήματος δεν εξηγείται στο 1 ποστ , γονάτισμα του μοτέρ κ τι διορθώθηκε κ τώρα δουλεύει φυσιολογικά;

----------


## FILMAN

Εσύ άκουγες τη σκούπα να ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές καθώς το όργανο έδειχνε να ανεβοκατεβαίνει το ρεύμα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> η ουσία του προβλήματος δεν εξηγείται στο 1 ποστ , γονάτισμα του μοτέρ κ τι διορθώθηκε κ τώρα δουλεύει φυσιολογικά;


Το ξεσκόνισες σαν καλός νοικοκύρης γιαυτό δούλεψε . :Tongue2: 
Παλιότερα ποστ που διάβασα εικάζουν ότι διορθώθηκαν αρρυθμίες στην λειτουργία της σκούπας με ένα απλό ξεσκόνισμα σε πλακέτα .

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (22-02-16)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Εσύ άκουγες τη σκούπα να ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές καθώς το όργανο έδειχνε να ανεβοκατεβαίνει το ρεύμα;


Ναι αλλάζαν τα χαρακτηριστικά του ρεύματος κ ανάλογα και οι στροφες του μοτέρ . Το μόνο που έκανα φύσηξα λίγο την πλακέτα . Οπότε μάλλον αυτο που λεει ο Πέτρος .(η καθαριότητα είναι μισή αρχοντιά) 



> Εσύ άκουγες τη σκούπα να ανεβοκατεβάζει στροφές καθώς το όργανο έδειχνε να ανεβοκατεβαίνει το ρεύμα;

----------

